#  > انجمن تعمیرات تخصصی سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > بخش ویژه لپ تاپ | Laptop >  > مسائل عمومی همه لپ تاپ ها >  >  اموزش روش تعمير وعيب يابي ونصب وخارج كردن IC پردازشگر : cpu&GpuAcer One Netbook No Power Reball Part  .

## pedram

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*0098ehsan*,*1212ali*,*A.Bazrpach*,*a.ferdosi*,*abbas ic*,*abbasbehest*,*ad1479*,*adel2204*,*adle*,*afagh_elect*,*ahmad_golest*,*ahwaz 91*,*ajabovo*,*ajamin.ali*,*akbarof*,*akjony1692*,*ali kamali*,*ali8889*,*aliazadi1234*,*alikhiri1365*,*alimala*,*alirezarasol*,*alirr*,*alisinadost*,*alisystem111*,*alizadeh.672*,*ali_chini*,*aminsalim12*,*aminx3*,*amir1368*,*amirheidari*,*ANRN53274*,*arash&l*,*ardalan1*,*ardalans*,*AREF1369*,*arman3363*,*arsa573*,*arshia hm*,*aryamon*,*arystem*,*as-it*,*asadj*,*asalamirali*,*asoshno*,*avazeghoo*,*babak_gh*,*bahmani1362*,*bamdad61*,*bantama*,*behnam39*,*brutalfast*,*c#2010*,*cifzs*,*cvxcvx*,*darkrose*,*darry*,*dashali*,*dibacomputer*,*doubleeee*,*DRG*,*drmohsen007*,*ehsan6239*,*ehsanelc*,*ehsangh7*,*electrocom*,*emanbatyaneh*,*esieee*,*estarabadi*,*fajr*,*FANAVARAN_R*,*farah676*,*farhad835*,*farhadi-1*,*farsarr*,*farzad120*,*fba*,*fhfh*,*g.power*,*gamer1*,*ghodsi.ahmad*,*Giti*,*goloshon*,*h.r.yari*,*habibi92*,*habib_azadi*,*hadi.reza*,*hajat*,*haniro*,*hasan936081*,*hasan_hp*,*hassan3*,*hassan99*,*hasti1*,*hessel*,*hhamish*,*hivagreen*,*hkm1351*,*hnnnnn*,*hooman9999*,*hosein200*,*hoseyn1258*,*hossein1354*,*hthththt*,*h_gh*,*h_ghamkhar*,*iman_sh*,*iraj917*,*itttc*,*jabarsardar*,*jac*,*jalal95*,*janahtamir*,*javad222*,*javadma*,*javid.1*,*jfrras*,*josef56*,*jozi*,*JVC_ATX*,*karimnezhad*,*KARSHENASIYY*,*kavoshk*,*keramati125*,*kh@sh*,*khebreh*,*khosrow29*,*kookooli*,*kuroshzxc*,*l0030fer*,*l3al3y*,*lito*,*lolohacko*,*lordteso*,*los.karim*,*mahdi2086*,*mahdi_919*,*mahdi_saber*,*mahmood13a65*,*mansoor121*,*mansour0anso*,*mashti25*,*massud*,*matinc*,*mavaramat*,*maziyarmajdi*,*ma_3_taa*,*mehdei-parsa*,*mehdiroyale*,*mehdixp*,*meherzi*,*mehran.*,*mehran.r*,*mehrdadh3*,*mehrzadjalali*,*meysampc*,*mg_omidy*,*mjpoor*,*mjtb_sar*,*mobin_co*,*mohamad41*,*mohammadtaqi*,*mohsen zmr*,*mohsen++*,*mosi_fazel*,*Mousavi mm*,*msno*,*naim-kh*,*naim.kh*,*nariman1718*,*naser1111*,*nasio_2009*,*nazman*,*nbagheri*,*nbv89*,*NICHICON*,*nideroon*,*NPTiak*,*ojseir*,*oliayee*,*omid2omu*,*parsfama*,*Partovi*,*pashatech*,*pawa*,*paytakht pc*,*pc repairman*,*pc.heidari*,*peyman007*,*peymanttm*,*qwe333*,*raminhaqiqat*,*reyvantina*,*Reza Abbaspour*,*reza nasiri*,*reza.kangan*,*reza2195*,*reza4518*,*reza6468*,*rezababij*,*rezapeyman*,*rezatiktak*,*reza_476*,*reza_54*,*rezvanipoor*,*rohy*,*ropshop*,*Rosta*,*rzk2212*,*s.hojjat*,*sadeghyhm*,*SADGH*,*saeed5244*,*saeed_x27*,*saeid125*,*saeid_solo*,*samad...*,*samanshahed*,*sardarshams*,*saroveh*,*sd121*,*setam*,*setaregan1*,*shaban96*,*Shabgard911*,*shahabtam*,*shahin149*,*shahin81*,*shayan_008*,*sinamhc*,*single*,*sohrabirantk*,*SOLARYS*,*sovietiran*,*ssmhost*,*s_ali_m*,*tahaali9095*,*takapoo*,*TAMASHA_CD*,*TAMIN*,*tamir2016*,*tamiratchi*,*tamirkar14*,*tasvirsaz*,*techno day*,*techno.persi*,*TECNIC 63*,*tekno*,*vahab20*,*Vahid.f312*,*vahid_nr*,*Vus.9170188*,*yaghob20*,*yaser-n*,*Yek.Doost*,*اخوری*,*افشین سالاری*,*امیر سجاد*,*بهاجروی*,*تک رایان*,*تیزبین*,*ثد.دشلاشره*,*جاویدان*,*جهان پور*,*حسین دانش*,*رضاشیخ*,*ريز پرداز*,*ساخر*,*سرمد*,*سیاوش222*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*,*غزال4*,*قیصر*,*محمد سخی پور*,*محمدزادهmmh*,*مرتضی بارمان*,*مسعود نصوحی*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*,*ورداده*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## pedram

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*111aa*,*1212ali*,*adel2204*,*afagh_elect*,*ahmad_golest*,*akbarof*,*ali8889*,*aliazadi1234*,*alikhiri1365*,*alimala*,*alirezarasol*,*aminsalim12*,*amirheidari*,*ardalans*,*AREF1369*,*arsa573*,*arshia hm*,*asadj*,*asoshno*,*avazeghoo*,*babak_gh*,*bamdad61*,*behnam39*,*dibacomputer*,*DRG*,*ehsanelc*,*electrocom*,*emanbatyaneh*,*esieee*,*f4rshad*,*fajr*,*FANAVARAN_R*,*farah676*,*farhad835*,*farhadi-1*,*farsarr*,*farzad120*,*g.power*,*goloshon*,*h.r.yari*,*hajat*,*haniro*,*hasan_hp*,*hassan3*,*hassan99*,*hasti1*,*hivagreen*,*hnnnnn*,*hoseyn1258*,*hossein1354*,*h_gh*,*jabarsardar*,*jac*,*jalal95*,*javad222*,*jfrras*,*JVC_ATX*,*kh@sh*,*khosrow29*,*l3al3y*,*lolohacko*,*matinc*,*maziyarmajdi*,*mehran.*,*mjtb_sar*,*mohamad41*,*mohsen zmr*,*mosi_fazel*,*Mousavi mm*,*m_lotfian*,*naim-kh*,*nasio_2009*,*NICHICON*,*nideroon*,*nima99*,*NPTiak*,*oliayee*,*omid2omu*,*Partovi*,*paytakht pc*,*pc.heidari*,*raminhaqiqat*,*rector_zex*,*reyvantina*,*Reza Abbaspour*,*reza nasiri*,*reza.kangan*,*reza2195*,*rezatiktak*,*rohy*,*ropshop*,*saeed5244*,*saeed_x27*,*saeid_solo*,*saroveh*,*shayan_008*,*sinamhc*,*sovietiran*,*s_ali_m*,*tahaali9095*,*takapoo*,*TAMASHA_CD*,*TAMIN*,*tasvirsaz*,*taymaz-c*,*techno day*,*TECNIC 63*,*vahab20*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*,*بهاجروی*,*ثد.دشلاشره*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*,*قیصر*,*محمد سخی پور*,*محمد نوري134*,*مسعود نصوحی*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*,*ورداده*

----------


## pedram

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*3eyyed*,*8095*,*abbas.r*,*abbasbehest*,*ad1479*,*adel2204*,*afagh_elect*,*ahmad...*,*ahmad_golest*,*ahmad_viul*,*ajamin.ali*,*akbarof*,*ali8889*,*aliazadi1234*,*alikhiri1365*,*alimala*,*alirezarasol*,*alizadeh.672*,*ali_chini*,*amen*,*aminsalim12*,*amirheidari*,*amirtopoll*,*ANRN53274*,*anti114*,*ardalan1*,*arman3363*,*arsa573*,*arshia hm*,*aryamon*,*arystem*,*as-it*,*asadj*,*asoshno*,*atlas2014*,*avazeghoo*,*babak_gh*,*bamdad61*,*behnam39*,*bosaeidi*,*chia_141*,*cifzs*,*darkrose*,*darry*,*dashali*,*dibacomputer*,*DRG*,*ehsan6239*,*ehsanelc*,*electrocom*,*emanbatyaneh*,*esieee*,*estarabadi*,*f4rshad*,*fajr*,*FANAVARAN_R*,*farah676*,*farhad835*,*farhadi-1*,*farsarr*,*farzad120*,*fba*,*g.power*,*ghasemi2020*,*goloshon*,*green1367*,*h.ghaznavi*,*h.r.yari*,*hajat*,*hamed0111*,*hamid_as*,*hasan936081*,*hasan_hp*,*hassan3*,*hassan99*,*hasti1*,*hnnnnn*,*hosein200*,*hossein1354*,*h_gh*,*jabarsardar*,*jac*,*jamir*,*janahtamir*,*janjan*,*javad222*,*javid.1*,*jfrras*,*josef56*,*jozi*,*JVC_ATX*,*j_javad2013*,*kamyar73999*,*KARSHENASIYY*,*keramati125*,*kh@sh*,*khosrow29*,*kuroshzxc*,*l0030fer*,*l3al3y*,*lito*,*lolohacko*,*los.karim*,*majid0307*,*matinc*,*max16*,*maziyarmajdi*,*ma_3_taa*,*mehdidelta*,*mehdixp*,*meherzi*,*meysampc*,*mina110*,*mjtb_sar*,*mobin_co*,*mohamad41*,*mohammad4410*,*mohsen zmr*,*mosi_fazel*,*Mousavi mm*,*mshpsh*,*m_lotfian*,*naim-kh*,*naim.kh*,*nariman1718*,*nasio_2009*,*nazman2*,*nbv89*,*nema52*,*NICHICON*,*nideroon*,*NPTiak*,*oliayee*,*OMID-FX*,*OMID.N.F*,*omid2omu*,*Partovi*,*pawa*,*paytakht pc*,*pc.heidari*,*pezhvakco*,*PoisoN*,*qwerty333*,*raminhaqiqat*,*rector_zex*,*register_bit*,*register_not*,*reyvantina*,*Reza Abbaspour*,*reza nasiri*,*reza.kangan*,*reza01j*,*reza2195*,*rezatiktak*,*rohy*,*s.hojjat*,*SADGH*,*saeed5244*,*saeed_x27*,*saeid_solo*,*sajjadtk*,*samarayaneh*,*sardarshams*,*saroveh*,*setam*,*setaregan1*,*shahabtam*,*shayan234*,*shayan_008*,*sinamhc*,*single*,*sjsa*,*sonic2*,*sovietiran*,*ssmhost*,*s_ali_m*,*tahaali9095*,*takapoo*,*TAMIN*,*tamiratchi*,*tamirkar14*,*tasvirsaz*,*taymaz-c*,*techno day*,*techno.persi*,*TECNIC 63*,*ttrp8*,*vahab20*,*Vahid.f312*,*vahid_nr*,*Vus.9170188*,*yaser-n*,*Yek.Doost*,*yp1248*,*zxcvbn6990*,*افشین سالاری*,*تیزبین*,*جهان پور*,*شعبانيان*,*قیصر*,*مرتضی بارمان*,*مسعود نصوحی*,*مهدي58*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*,*ورداده*

----------


## pedram

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*ahmad_golest*,*alirezarasol*,*arshia hm*,*babak_gh*,*electrocom*,*emanbatyaneh*,*esieee*,*farah676*,*farhad835*,*hajat*,*hassan99*,*javid.1*,*jozi*,*kh@sh*,*matinc*,*maziyarmajdi*,*mostafa3600*,*oliayee*,*pawa*,*reyvantina*,*Reza Abbaspour*,*sovietiran*,*s_ali_m*,*TECNIC 63*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*,*شعبانيان*,*قیصر*,*مهدي58*,*همتا*,*ورداده*

----------


## pedram

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*ahmadonly*,*ahmad_golest*,*ahmad_viul*,*akbarof*,*alirezarasol*,*aminsalim12*,*arshia hm*,*asadj*,*babak_gh*,*behnam39*,*bosaeidi*,*cifzs*,*DRG*,*ehsan6239*,*electrocom*,*emanbatyaneh*,*esieee*,*fajr*,*FANAVARAN_R*,*farah676*,*farhad835*,*farhadi-1*,*farsarr*,*farzad120*,*hadi.reza*,*hasan_hp*,*hassan99*,*hnnnnn*,*hoseyn1258*,*hossein1354*,*jabarsardar*,*jac*,*javad222*,*javid.1*,*jfrras*,*jozi*,*JVC_ATX*,*KARSHENASIYY*,*kh@sh*,*khosrow29*,*l3al3y*,*lolohacko*,*matinc*,*maziyarmajdi*,*mehdixp*,*mjtb_sar*,*mohamad41*,*mohsen zmr*,*mohsenms64*,*mosi_fazel*,*mostafa3600*,*naim-kh*,*nariman1718*,*nasio_2009*,*nazman*,*NICHICON*,*nima_hl*,*NPTiak*,*oliayee*,*omid2omu*,*pawa*,*register_bit*,*reyvantina*,*Reza Abbaspour*,*reza nasiri*,*reza2195*,*rohy*,*saeed_x27*,*samarayaneh*,*scorpions*,*sinamhc*,*sovietiran*,*s_ali_m*,*takapoo*,*TAMIN*,*techno day*,*TECNIC 63*,*vahab20*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*,*ثد.دشلاشره*,*شعبانيان*,*قیصر*,*مسعود نصوحی*,*مهدي58*,*همتا*,*ورداده*

----------


## pedram

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*babak_gh*,*emanbatyaneh*,*esieee*,*farah676*,*farhad835*,*farsarr*,*hassan99*,*jfrras*,*mohsen zmr*,*NICHICON*,*oliayee*,*pawa*,*sovietiran*,*s_ali_m*,*TECNIC 63*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*,*شعبانيان*,*قیصر*,*مهدي58*,*همتا*

----------


## s_ali_m

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*babak_gh*,*emanbatyaneh*,*esieee*,*farhad835*,*farsarr*,*jac*,*jfrras*,*mohsen zmr*,*pawa*,*pedram*,*reyvantina*,*sovietiran*,*tahaali9095*,*TAMASHA_CD*,*Yek.Doost*,*شعبانيان*,*قیصر*,*همتا*,*ورداده*

----------


## pedram

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*akbarof*,*emanbatyaneh*,*farah676*,*farhad835*,*javid.1*,*jfrras*,*kh@sh*,*mohsen zmr*,*msmp2*,*NICHICON*,*oliayee*,*pawa*,*reyvantina*,*sovietiran*,*s_ali_m*,*tahaali9095*,*TECNIC 63*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*,*شعبانيان*,*قیصر*,*همتا*

----------


## s_ali_m

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*ahwaz 91*,*akbarof*,*emanbatyaneh*,*farhad835*,*farsarr*,*jac*,*jfrras*,*kh@sh*,*mohsen zmr*,*oliayee*,*pedram*,*reyvantina*,*sovietiran*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*,*شعبانيان*,*قیصر*,*همتا*,*ورداده*

----------


## pedram

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*ahwaz 91*,*akbarof*,*babak_gh*,*emanbatyaneh*,*farah676*,*farhad835*,*farsarr*,*javid.1*,*jfrras*,*kh@sh*,*mohsen zmr*,*oliayee*,*pawa*,*reyvantina*,*Reza Abbaspour*,*sovietiran*,*s_ali_m*,*Vahid.f312*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*,*شعبانيان*,*قیصر*,*همتا*,*ورداده*

----------


## pedram

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*ahmad_golest*,*alikhiri1365*,*alirezarasol*,*appleit*,*ardalan1*,*arman3363*,*babak_gh*,*cifzs*,*DRG*,*electrocom*,*emanbatyaneh*,*FANAVARAN_R*,*farah676*,*farhadi-1*,*farsarr*,*HAMID NADERI*,*hassan99*,*hnnnnn*,*hosseindds*,*iman_sh*,*iraj917*,*jac*,*jamir*,*javid.1*,*jozi*,*JVC_ATX*,*keyhanava*,*kh@sh*,*l3al3y*,*lito*,*lolohacko*,*mehdixp*,*mjtb_sar*,*mohamad41*,*mohsen zmr*,*MOHSEN&A*,*m_lotfian*,*nariman1718*,*oliayee*,*pc.heidari*,*Reza Abbaspour*,*rokhtecno*,*saroveh*,*sinamhc*,*single*,*sonic2*,*sovietiran*,*ssmhost*,*s_ali_m*,*tahaali9095*,*takapoo*,*techno day*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*,*شعبانيان*,*قیصر*,*مهدي58*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## pedram

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*2624276*,*ahmad...*,*AHMADRG*,*ahmad_golest*,*alirezarasol*,*appleit*,*arman3363*,*avazeghoo*,*ava_system*,*babak_gh*,*cifzs*,*DRG*,*electrocom*,*emanbatyaneh*,*FANAVARAN_R*,*farah676*,*farhadi-1*,*farsarr*,*hassan99*,*hnnnnn*,*hosseindds*,*iraj917*,*javid.1*,*l3al3y*,*lito*,*lolohacko*,*mehdixp*,*mjtb_sar*,*mohamad41*,*mohsen zmr*,*m_lotfian*,*nariman1718*,*nasio_2009*,*oliayee*,*pc.heidari*,*Reza Abbaspour*,*saeed_x27*,*sinamhc*,*single*,*sovietiran*,*s_ali_m*,*takapoo*,*techno day*,*tofighsob*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*,*شعبانيان*,*مهدي58*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## pedram

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*20solution*,*AHMADRG*,*ahmad_golest*,*alirezarasol*,*aminsalim12*,*ardalan1*,*arya60*,*babak_gh*,*casper235*,*cifzs*,*DRG*,*ehsanelc*,*electrocom*,*emanbatyaneh*,*FANAVARAN_R*,*farah676*,*farhadi-1*,*farsarr*,*hassan99*,*hnnnnn*,*hosein41*,*hosseindds*,*h_norouzi200*,*iraj917*,*jac*,*javid.1*,*kh.a*,*kuroshzxc*,*l3al3y*,*lito*,*lolohacko*,*mehdixp*,*mjtb_sar*,*mohamad41*,*mohsen zmr*,*nariman1718*,*NPTiak*,*oliayee*,*pashatech*,*pc.heidari*,*Reza Abbaspour*,*saeed_x27*,*sinamhc*,*sovietiran*,*s_ali_m*,*tahaali9095*,*takapoo*,*tasvirsaz*,*techno day*,*tofighsob*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*,*شعبانيان*,*مهدي58*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## lolohacko

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*emanbatyaneh*,*farsarr*,*mohsen zmr*,*pedram*

----------


## lolohacko

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*emanbatyaneh*,*farsarr*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## kh.a

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*behzadpersia*,*emanbatyaneh*,*farsarr*,*gamer1*,*lolohacko*,*mohsen zmr*,*pedram*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## lolohacko

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*emanbatyaneh*,*farsarr*,*mohsen zmr*,*pedram*

----------


## keyhanava

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

